# Exterior fender box



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

It can be do just bolt it down If you do you could keep trailer stuff jack ,tire wrench ect


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Just check any trailer places. They have them in steel and aluminum. They bolt onto the fender. If your trailer is aluminum make sure you get a box that is aluminum and use same type bolts to anchor it. :wink:


----------

